# Odd Tub



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Odd tub for washing your toes. Love the old 10" valve with the waste controlled by the middle handle. Spout is designed for a rubber hose and is where the overflow is on modern tubs. Pretty common back in the day.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What mold will fit that? :laughing:

I have never seen that before.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Didn't get to see the liner for that one but we have done a lot of the old square tubs and this one:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, I think that's called a sitz bath. Last time I saw one of those was on the 3rd floor of the St.Louis City museum on display.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Odd tub for washing your toes. Love the old 10" valve with the waste controlled by the middle handle. *Spout is designed for a rubber hose and is where the overflow is on modern tubs*. Pretty common back in the day.


Potential cross-connection??? I think SO!!! :thumbup: Grandma will be thrilled to boil pasta in the dirt from grandpa's bath upstairs. 

...almost at 200 posts...whoot whoot


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Wow, I think that's called a sitz bath. Last time I saw one of those was on the 3rd floor of the St.Louis City museum on display.


I believe you are correct, it's for hemorrhoid sufferers. You dangle the dingleberries into hot water and keep adding hot water as the water cools down.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Wow, I think that's called a sitz bath. Last time I saw one of those was on the 3rd floor of the St.Louis City museum on display.


You're correct LI. That's what I've heard them called also. I've actually seen it in two different homes here. This tub seemed clearly designed for sitting comfort and for soaking ones tired feet and calves. An actual "sitz" bath is a little more focused for another area.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.buffaloah.com/a/windsor/94/sitz/sitz.html

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/sitz-bath.htm

http://www.stiffkeybathrooms.com/gallery


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You're correct LI. That's what I've heard them called also. I've actually seen it in two different homes here. This tub seemed clearly designed for sitting comfort and for soaking ones tired feet and calves. An actual "sitz" bath is a little more focused for another area.


Isn't there a little depression in the seating area there? It looks like it from here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a bit jj. If I remember correctly, I think it was an optical illusion. The spot for your bum just seemed to be a bit worn. It's the last part to drain but doesn't really hold much water. Maybe too much cleaning over the last 100 years or so. There is a raised edge where it goes to the deeper bowl. That has an open spot for drainage.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Odd and illegal.


----------

